# Programmas / Software >  BITES internets

## abidox

Sveiki vai kāds varētu pateikt, kādi ir uzstādījumi, kas jāievada modēmā lai varētu lietot BITEs priekšapmaksas internetu datoram.

Domāts APN u.t.t.

nekur nevaru atrast   ::

----------


## Delfins

jābūt līdzi dokiem kaut kādiem + ir taču support centrāle, piezvani, nekautrējies.

----------


## abidox

support centrāle = $$$ un man nav laika šobrīd tādām izvirtībām.

Doku nekādu nav jo modēms savējais nevis no viņiem ņemts

----------


## marizo

Vakar ar Bites testa karti internets telefonā aizgāja automātiski. Tikko paskatījos: apn ir vienkārši wap

----------


## Vikings

Nav laika zvanīt suportam (kurš visdrīzāk ir bezmaksas), bet ir laiks pusi dienas forumā gaidīt atbildi? Nu kamōōōn...

----------


## abidox

> Nav laika zvanīt suportam (kurš visdrīzāk ir bezmaksas), bet ir laiks pusi dienas forumā gaidīt atbildi? Nu kamōōōn...


 Ja darbā pieejams nets tad jau var uzklabināt un kādā brīvākā brīdī paskatīties

----------


## Ar4

APN ir internet vai wap

Netā tak visur rakstīts.
 - Service Provider: Bite Latvia
- APN: wap
- Username: wap
- Password: wap
- Proxy: 213.226.131.133

----------


## abidox

pārbaudīju ar to wap itkā gāja. - tēmu var slēgt!

----------

